# CEC issue that caused my TV to turn on randomly—is it fixed?



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I tried the Tivo Stream 4K and my Samsung TV would turn on randomly. I researched it and apparently it was a CEC issue.

I’m not overly familiar with that BUT I was just wondering if this issue had been fixed. I recently went back to SlingTv and would like to try the Tivo Stream again but don’t want my TV turning on by itself.


----------



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

I believe it was fixed with a recent update not to long ago.


----------

